# Veloce vs. Centaur vs. Chorus



## Brad2021hk (Nov 23, 2005)

I acquired a used steel frame set that I want to build up. It's a decent lugged, rust-free, light set. The frame and fork weigh exactly 5 pounds. I currently ride an Orbea Volata, which has fairly cheap Campy Mirage components. This frame was kind of an impulse buy. I tend to collect stuff for my hobbies. I also wanted to try building up a bike without affecting my current ride. It will be primarily used for light recreational riding and maybe a century here and there. I want to build 10-speed, compact crank, and ergo-lever. Those are my only requirements. 

Initially, I wanted to build it with Chorus components. Then, I was hit by build kit sticker shock. The newer Chorus stuff is going close to retail on ebay too. In addition, I'm not sure I like all the CF look on the steel bike. The Centaur components are about half the price.

My question. Is Centaur good enough if you don't care a lot about weight? Does Chorus really have many advantages besides weight? What about Veloce, which is $150 less than Centaur? Thanks.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Brad2021hk said:


> My question. Is Centaur good enough if you don't care a lot about weight? Does Chorus really have many advantages besides weight? What about Veloce, which is $150 less than Centaur? Thanks.


I'd say the answer to the first part of your question is definitely "yes." You might find that the higher levels shift a little more smoothly and possibly last longer, but my feeling is that it's really pedals, brakes and bottom brackets where durability/performance come into the equation for mere mortals, and I'm sure the Centaur ones are fine.

On what do I base the judgment that Centaur is fine? The fact that I've got a couple thousand miles on a full Veloce setup, and everything is working just fine--no signs of breakdown or wearing out, and smooth shifting.

If I did it again, I might go up a grade, but just for bling factor really. I doubt I'll wear these out any time soon, and that's good, because I don't like the idea of carbon levers either.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

i've got centaur. the stuff works great. i'll second kpcw, if you want a bit more fancy, go for the record (or chorus 4 arm) cranks. others correct me if i'm wrong, but the only mechanical difference (other than materials) between centaur and chorus/record is that centaur brifters use bushings and record/chorus use bearings. i've never been chugging along on a ride and thought about bushings v. bearings.....FWIW


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

Another vote for Centaur. I ride my bike year-round in Seattle... loooots of rain, some below freezing stretches, sleet, hail, a bit of sun, what have you. More than 10K on the components and they're still great. Easy to service, too, from the hubs on up.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

One thing I love about Campy is, other than aluminum vs. carbon, I have trouble telling the difference between Veloce and Record while riding. The mechanical action of the levers is the same. I currently have Veloce, Chorus and Record. My guess is, the real bang for the buck is at the Centaur level. If I were building a lugged steel frame, it would have Centaur on it.


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

*veloce or centaur*

If possible get either and upgrade the BB/ crank. In my mind these are the two parts of any campagnolo groupset that falls short. There isn't much difference between Veloce and Centaur btw. The ergopowers have a different shift lever (one has a cutout), the rear D has different materials for the plates, and that's pretty much it. The price difference shows this actually as they are not very different.


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

Build it with Centaur. Unless money isn't important, you won't need Chorus. Veloce will be good enough, but Centaur is a nice solid product.

I bought a Rossin Record a few years back and I'm starting to get around to modernising it. I'm thinking about getting a 9spd Veloce group to make it compatible with my other bike. I'll probably get it all of eBay, which means I'll likely mix and match parts from other groups (veloce, centaur/daytona, chorus) when available. This is probably the most cost effective way to build it up.


----------



## Brad2021hk (Nov 23, 2005)

buffedupboy said:


> If possible get either and upgrade the BB/ crank. In my mind these are the two parts of any campagnolo groupset that falls short. There isn't much difference between Veloce and Centaur btw.


Upgrade to a non-Campy BB/Crank? Recommend any? I would like to stay in the Centaur price range for BB/Crankset.

I'm leaning towards getting Centaur levers, RD, and hubs. Maybe Veloce FD and cassette. I don't like spending a ton of money on a wear part, like a cassette. I'm undecided on crankset/BB and brakes. I have a cheap set of brakes lying around. Might just put new pads in them. I might just go all Centaur if it's close to the same price as mixing.


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

Brad2021hk said:


> Upgrade to a non-Campy BB/Crank? Recommend any? I would like to stay in the Centaur price range for BB/Crankset.


I can't see why you wouldn't want a Campy BB/Crank unless you're pulling your crank off weekly. Campy BB's are bullet proof, which is more than can be said for the Isis and Octalink BB's I've had.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

I think your plan for mixing looks pretty good. Cassette prices are just about the only place Centaur and Veloce really differ, and I would argue it's not worth it. You'll get a few more grams and save, what, 30 bucks or so by going with a Veloce cassette. 

If you have a former-Supergo-now-Performance near you, you might just ping them and see if they still have any Campy Chorus cassettes around. Supergo stocked 'em and Performance doesn't (at least here)... scored myself one for about the same price an online retailer would charge for a Veloce cassette plus shipping.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a mid 90s NOS Olmo with a new Centaur group. Its a lugged frame with an Ouzo Comp fork and Easton Orion II wheels. The bike weighs 20.3 lbs with Keo Sprint pedals. Its a fast bike that handles well. The shifting a braking are excellent too.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

kpcw said:


> Steel, lugged = No Carbon Fiber.
> 
> This is an equation I work off, it may not be true for all, just for me.


I respectfully disagree (although I had to stick with the classic crank - perhaps carbon is fine with lugs in moderation?)


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Veloce / Centaur great*

Use 'em. 

Only difference besides weight, really, is that Centaur's shifters pivot on a bushing, whereas Record / Chorus get a bearing, so it's a bit smoother. I don't notice much when riding, though.

People would say "upgrade the crank/bb," but that's because the old, "AC-H" centaur bottom bracket was reportedly terrible. The newer one is basically like a chorus one, and works fine. No troubles reported.


Difference between Veloce and Centaur? Um, besides the BB / crank, I have no idea if there is one. One of my bikes has Record ergos, (Al) crank and BB, but Veloce 10v derailleurs because I couldn't justify the cost of Record ones for the nominal weight savings.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*agree*



Argentius said:


> Use 'em.
> 
> Only difference besides weight, really, is that Centaur's shifters pivot on a bushing, whereas Record / Chorus get a bearing, so it's a bit smoother. I don't notice much when riding, though.
> 
> ...


I have Veloce, a 2003 Centaur and a 2006 Centaur group. The 2006 does away with the bulky BB with the special-tool cups. That drops the weight, and seems to do away from the "upgrade to Chorus" argument. Although everyone always mentions the bushing vs bearing argument, my crummy old bushing Veloce levers have been going strong for nearly 10 years and no problems. Obsolescence is a bigger threat than bushings! I think Centaur is plenty good enough and a way better value than Chorus


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

txzen said:


> I respectfully disagree (although I had to stick with the classic crank - perhaps carbon is fine with lugs in moderation?)


 NICE. Molteni with threadless steerer. tell us about this machine. I like.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Centaur*



DaveG said:


> I think Centaur is plenty good enough and a way better value than Chorus


Buy the Centaur. Just last night my son beat me (again). He was riding Centaur and I was riding Chorus. Note he also beat all the guys riding Shimano!

For cassettes get either Centaur or Veloce, whichever offers the cog groupings you are looking for.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I have an 05 Chorus, and 04 Veloce groupset. The Veloce is on my cross/spring training/commuter/rain bike. Probably gets allot more miles than my race bike. Never had an issue with it. As stated above, the action is lighter on the higher end groups, and the obvious weight thing. But you just bought a 5lb frameset, how much do you care about weight?
I see no need to not use a Campy crank and BB. If it's good enough for Boonen, it's good enough for you.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

spend the next bulk of your money on wheels. campy hubs and mavic open pro rims are usually offered on ebay, at least 2 pairs a week. Bought centaur, the shifters, f&r derailuers, cassette and chain on ebay for $360, so try looking for groupsets. also follow the classifieds here at RBR. i bought a pair of 10 spd record wheels (5yr old) for under $200. Make sure the wheelset has double butted spokes. record hubs are great when you can find them. I have centuar on 3 bikes, chorus on one, can't tell the difference. campy last forever and is repairable.


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

*Crank options*

I'm running a Centaur group with an FSA Gossamer compact crank (external bearing bottom bracket). I haven't heard anything negative about current Centaur bottom brackets and cranks, just wanted to try the FSA. Haven't had any shifting issues with the Centaur front derailleur and the compact gearing. The Centaur parts worked great right out of the box and they just keep on working.


----------



## keeshadog (Jan 17, 2003)

*no discernible difference between ten speed veloce and centaur shifters...*

except for the cutout on the shifter blade. that cuts about 5 grams or so off the pair. other than that, and the finish - the centaur stuff does look better, i think - there really is no difference. check out the campy website and compare the technical specs on the two pairs and i think you'll agree. i've been using a pair of the veloce ten speed shifters for about a year now and love them. i just purchased a pair of centaur 10 speed shifters, replacing a pair of 105s that i just didnt like the feel of. i would have bought another pair of veloces, but universal cycles here in portland had them at a price - 155 after a discount - that was very comparable with the price of veloce shifters, so i went for the centaur shifters.
havent treated myself to record or chorus stuff yet, but most people i talk to say that the performance of the veloce/centaur stuff is comparable. the cheaper stuff just weighs quite a bit more.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Fignon's Barber said:


> NICE. Molteni with threadless steerer. tell us about this machine. I like.


Hey thanks!

It's the MX Leader with the MAX tubing - I was told I grabed the last in-stock 61cm from GITA in the 2004 Molteni Orange scheme. 

Pretty standard setup - Campy Chorus, 3T 4GXL stem and bar, Look Keo pedals, Proton wheelset, and Chris King nothreadset. Lovely bike for me, really. Certainly the stiffest steel bike I've ever been on.


----------



## AndyP. (Mar 25, 2006)

I love my Centaur!


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

*Centaur getting good reviews!*



AndyP. said:


> I love my Centaur!


Glad to hear good things about Centaur. I had just ordered a Look 555 frame with Centaur which should be home soon after I get fitted for my bike at the store. Centaur was one of the decision in deciding between a Trek Madone/Ultegra and Look555/Centaur. Do you and others find Centaur durable for I tend to be el destructo in bike parts if you ask any bike mechanic I have dealt with?
By the way this is my first bike with Campy. Ultegra was my last one.


----------



## AndyP. (Mar 25, 2006)

"Do you and others find Centaur durable for I tend to be el destructo in bike parts if you ask any bike mechanic I have dealt with?"



I've had no problems with my group in the past year. I don't even think my cables have stretched!


----------

